# ADEC teacher's kids, public schools?



## laogong72 (Jan 13, 2017)

New to the forum. Searched this question but info was almost 4 years old, so I thought I'd post. Have an interview to teach with ADEC and my wife and I are expecting a baby. We were wondering as a teacher with the public schools would our child be eligible to attend? I saw in a post that the kid would need to be fluent in Arabic, but I also know that there has been a big push for English to be the medium of instruction recently, so maybe that has changed. Is it still true that children need to be fluent in Arabic? Does it cost? Does it matter if I were employed by ADEC? I suppose getting on with a private international school once the baby is school age would always be an option. Thoughts and contributions would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------

